
With over 80% NYC death rate some doctors moving away from ventilator treatment - jv22222
https://apnews.com/8ccd325c2be9bf454c2128dcb7bd616d
======
rasz
Not Einsteins 'The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and
over again and expecting a different result' comes to mind.

"Italy Cremona
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfkbv_WQtn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfkbv_WQtn0)
Italy Bergamo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_suhYeWEcJg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_suhYeWEcJg)
Two hospitals, not a single patient survived ventilation/ecmo to date" \- that
was almost a month ago. Even Chinese sources in February put patients
requiring ventilators at <50% chance of survival.

------
maallooc
But what _should_ they do? Without vents, people suffocate to death.

~~~
jv22222
I heard of a few different options one of which is injecting/transfusing
oxygen directly into the blood somehow.

I hope someone knows more about this and can expand.

~~~
jv22222
No Lungs Required: Injected Oxygen to Keep Patients Alive

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a7833/no-
lun...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a7833/no-lungs-
required-injected-oxygen-to-keep-patients-alive-10087551/)

